# Old Soviet Aircraft



## Snapshot (Apr 28, 2011)

I mentioned in my welcome message about ex-Soviet Militaria on the road between the UK and Kiev.

These are a few pics of aircraft laying around in a field in Poland, just off the E40.






















Sorry they're not too clear, my camera had taken a tumble earlier in the day and I think it knocked the AF off a bit.

Unfortunately, I didn't have the time to explore any further and some of the locals started to take more than a passing interest (I think they were trying to sell one to me!).

Anyway, thanks for looking.


----------



## King Al (Apr 28, 2011)

These belong in the sky or in a museum  Cool find though Snapshot


----------



## heeftmeer (Apr 28, 2011)

Great find. Like there to go some day. Very nice shots


----------



## hydealfred (Apr 30, 2011)

Excellent find - what we have here is a MIG15 Fagot - MIG21 Fishbed - MIG23 Flogger & more MIG21's. 

The MIG15 was the prime adversary of the American Sabre in the Korean War. The 21 was one of the most prolific fighters of all time. I remember after the end of the cold war that MIG21's displayed at RIAT Fairford something that would have been undreamed of a few years earlier. Due to the deficiencies of the 21, the 23 was developed to rival the US F.4 Phanton. 23's are still in use and one was seen being shot down over Benghazi Libya in April 2011. 

Thanks for posting these up.


----------



## alex76 (Apr 30, 2011)

hydealfred said:


> Excellent find - what we have here is a MIG15 Fagot - MIG21 Fishbed - MIG23 Flogger & more MIG21's.
> 
> The MIG15 was the prime adversary of the American Sabre in the Korean War. The 21 was one of the most prolific fighters of all time. I remember after the end of the cold war that MIG21's displayed at RIAT Fairford something that would have been undreamed of a few years earlier. Due to the deficiencies of the 21, the 23 was developed to rival the US F.4 Phanton. 23's are still in use and one was seen being shot down over Benghazi Libya in April 2011.
> 
> Thanks for posting these up.



nice on you sure know your stuff and thank you snapshot really enjoyed this post


----------



## Snapshot (Apr 30, 2011)

Don't know if you saw a fairly recent Top Gear, where "The Boys" went on a road-trip through Albania.

One of the places they stopped at was a veritable Aladin's Cave of old Soviet aircraft, all parked up and waiting for someone to come and give them a litte (well, a lot actually) TLC.

Oh to win the Lottery and go and "acquire" a few from the Local erm.... Government Ministers (IYKWIM)!


----------



## hydealfred (May 1, 2011)

Snapshot said:


> Don't know if you saw a fairly recent Top Gear, where "The Boys" went on a road-trip through Albania.
> 
> One of the places they stopped at was a veritable Aladin's Cave of old Soviet aircraft, all parked up and waiting for someone to come and give them a litte (well, a lot actually) TLC.
> 
> Oh to win the Lottery and go and "acquire" a few from the Local erm.... Government Ministers (IYKWIM)!


 
I did see that one. Captain Slow was boring the pants off the others by reciting the histories of the aircraft 

MIG15's are flying in preservation in the states I believe. If you have the money you can even have a go in the back seat. Just think someone now has a privately owned MIG29 Fulcrum flying in the states. Now that would be something to brag about !!


----------



## Snapshot (May 2, 2011)

hydealfred said:


> I did see that one. Captain Slow was boring the pants off the others by reciting the histories of the aircraft
> 
> MIG15's are flying in preservation in the states I believe. If you have the money you can even have a go in the back seat. Just think someone now has a privately owned MIG29 Fulcrum flying in the states. Now that would be something to brag about !!



Take a look:

http://www.flightglobal.com/blogs/flightblogger/2011/02/for-sale-by-owner-one-ukrainia.html

Am I jealous... Hell yeah!

PS. US SF: 1 OBL: 0


----------

